# 2003 Honda Accord 2.4 L code P0341



## Trebor66 (May 30, 2009)

Have already replaced intake valve sensor,exhaust valve sensor,i- VETC solenoid and the VTC solenoid valve.
P0341 is listed as "CMP sensor and CKP sensor,incorrect phase detected"
What would be the next step? :banghead::banghead:


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Trebor66, 


This code could be misleading so you really have to look at the harness carefully where the crank sensor runs through. The harness is sensitive enough that the pulse will be interrupted from EMF coming from ignition wires or the sensor itself gave out.


----------



## Trebor66 (May 30, 2009)

If the sensor itself gave out ,wouldn't that cause the engine not to run?
crankshaft position (CKP) sensor B,no signal.is listed as code P0385
crankshaft position (CKP) sensor B, intermittent interruption is listed as code P0389
After replacing the crank sensor only thing left is timing chain.


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Trebor66 said:


> If the sensor itself gave out ,wouldn't that cause the engine not to run?
> crankshaft position (CKP) sensor B,no signal.is listed as code P0385
> crankshaft position (CKP) sensor B, intermittent interruption is listed as code P0389
> After replacing the crank sensor only thing left is timing chain.




Not necessarily on Honda's the P0385 error code can be triggered by a bad crank sensor or a break in the wiring harness. I've seen instances where the crank sensor is wired differently for misfiring, detonation, and other problems. You need a schematic to know for sure.

P0389 code is directed to the computer when every other possibility like timing chain, sensor, wiring harness has been ruled out the PCM is replaced.


----------



## Trebor66 (May 30, 2009)

Thanks for the reply,ordered crank sensor ten minuets ago.Will keep you updated.


----------



## Trebor66 (May 30, 2009)

The PO341 code was the result of a small spring in the rocker arm assembly breaking.When this happens a plunger is no longer moving due to oil pressure control by the Vetc solenoid.There for giving an out of phase condition.
Thanks to Honda the spring and plunger is a dealer item only.It comes in only match sets .one set per cylinder.With one already broke the others are also in need of replacement.The cost $865.00 just in parts.
Here in Dallas JDM motors are sold for $700 with only 80,000 miles on them.
Bottom line cheaper to replace the motor than fix the head.


----------



## 97trophy (Nov 28, 2012)

Trebor66 said:


> Thanks for the reply,ordered crank sensor ten minuets ago.Will keep you updated.


How did this work out?

I am having the same problem.

Thanks


----------

